# 450 Wolverine mod questions??



## creed (Oct 20, 2011)

Does, or has anyone owned a Yamaha 450 Wolvy?? I looked at one Friday for my son and the bike was in excenellent shape and ran great. But I'm also curious what size tires you can put on them and how hard are they to snorkel? I have a set of 27" 589's that I was planning to put on it after i got my new tires. Anyone have any experience with these machines and the mods?


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

A buddy of mine runs those tires on his and he does fine, idk about the snorkels though, he never has snorkeld it.







I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## creed (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you Easttxmudder, appreciate the feed back. Do you know if he has a clutch kit or any clutch work done to help turn the tires?


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I know he's got hmf full exhaust and jet kit on it. He never did any clutch work to it. He doesn't play in the mud that often, trails mostly. He's never had any issues out of it other than your normal maintenance stuff.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## creed (Oct 20, 2011)

After doing a little research and talking with a buddy of mine I think I'm gonna put a 1.5"-2" bracket lift on it, an EPI clutch kit and since the rims and tires are coming off of my Renegade i'm gonna use a 1.5" spacer/wheel adapter to match the bolt pattern from the Can Am lug pattern to the Yamaha patteren.


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

my buddy has one and he has had for a few years now. he has it snorkeled but i dont know how hard it is. he has a clutch kit, jet kit, hmf exhaust. he has ran 28'' swamplites before but they dont do that well it will do better with 27.


----------



## creed (Oct 20, 2011)

Did he need a lift kit for the 28's?


----------



## crash83 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have one now bought it back march great quad but mostly stock other than 25" tires.


----------

